# Teich - Neugestaltung



## Jaro62 (17. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

zuerst kurze Vorstellung - ich bin Jarek, ende 40 und wohne im Norden der Republik (nähe Lübeck). Seit ca. 10 Jahren wohne ich in einem Endreihenhaus mit ca. 200qm Gartenfläche - nicht viel also. Vor 4 Jahren hat mein Sohn angefangen im Garten ein kleiner Teich anzulegen - ich kam dazu und wir hatten die Jahre echt Freude damit. Jetzt ist es aber doch schwieriger geworden - die Filter liefen im Dauerbetrieb und trotz dem bin ich mit den - vor allen - Schmieralgen nicht fertig geworden. Wasser war zwar sauber gefiltert aber überall auf den Steinen und auch Pflanzen hafteten die Algen. 
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen der Teich ein Wenig zu vergrößern. Gedacht, getan - ich habe die Pflanzen und Fische rausgenommen, Folie entfernt und weiter gebuddelt. Siehe Foto 1 und 2. Heute/morgen kommt mein Sohn (Bundeswehr) und ich plane zuerst den Vlies (500g) und dann die Folie (1mm) zu verlegen. 
Nun habe ich ein Problem/eine Frage - bei Rausnehmen der Pflanzen habe ich gemerkt das - vor allem die Seerosen - sehr verwachsen waren und umgeben vom schwarzen, stinkenden Masse. Die Suppe roch echt faul! ich habe immer im Herbst Laubnetz gespannt und mich bemüht pflanzliche Reste zu entsorgen. Die Steine sind auch ganz schwarz "bemalt" auf der Seite wo sie auf Erde (ich habe damals Teicherde verwendet) lagen. Ich habe irgendwo was mit Substraten gesehen und auf der Suche kam ich zu diesem Forum. Ich habe schon viel gelesen und bin um einiges "kluger" - aber ich brauche dringen fachlichen Rat.
Ich habe die Fotos eingestellt mit der Bitte um Beurteilung - ist das einigermassen OK was ich da vorhabe? Die Massen sind ca. 3,5x3,5x1,2 Tiefe. Die Pflastersteine am Rand sollen diesen festigen. Ich will die mit eine Extraschicht Vlies - mit 500g dick genug denke ich - abdecken um die Folie - die nicht so dick ist - zu schützen.
Wo ich jetzt unsicher bin ist der Teichprofil - soll ich den doch tiefer buddeln? ich meine die Terrassen vertiefen? Wenn jetzt jemand die Hände über den Kopf schlägt und meint - so geht es doch gar nicht - dann bitte melden, solange ich noch etwas tun kann.
Sicherlich kann ich die Antworten sonst hier finden - ich habe die SuFu schon bemüht - aber Angesicht meiner Zeitspanne wäre ich über Eure Kommentare sehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüße vom Jarek


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,   :willkommen
du solltest den Tiefenbereich unbedingt etwas größer machen,
desto stabiler wird der Teich, auch in den Flachbereichen würde ich auf ca. 50 cm gehen.
Außerdem würde ich die Terassen mehr gerade machen.
Wenn dann sollen sie eher etwas nach außen abfallen, damit das Substrat nicht
in die Tiefe rutscht.
Außerdem hättest du nach hinten von der Teichgröße noch Luft.
Falls die Foliengröße reicht, hänge doch noch 1 m dran. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.
Du schreibst du hast Fische drin, also mach den Teich ruhig so groß wie möglich.
Hast du dir auch Gedanken wegen der Randgestaltung gemacht.
Ufergraben, Ufermatte, usw. ???
Ich bin mir sicher das wird ein netter Teich.
Ansonsten wünsch ich dir noch viel Vergnügen hier bei den Teichverrückten,
LG Markus
Anbei ein Bild von meinem Teich


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,

wie tief sind denn die einzelnen Terrassen? Was möchtest du für Pflanzen einsetzen? Anhand dieser Vorstellung kannst Du auch deine Höhen festlegen. Das Loch in der Mitte sieht klein und tief aus und steht irgendwie in keinem Verhältnis zur Teichgröße, eher wie ein "Schlammsammler".
Wenn die Pflastersteine den Teichrand darstellen, so würde ich die äußerste Stufe schon mal tiefer machen (30 cm), damit du dort auch noch genug Höhe für Substrat hast.
Das mit der Randgestaltung habe ich nicht verstanden. Du möchtest die Folie über die Steine ziehen? Und dann? Wie geht es außen weiter?


----------



## MadDog (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek, auch von mir :willkommen

Das Problem bei deinen Seerosen habe ich auch immer. Ich weiß auch nicht was man dagegen machen soll. 
Ich hole die Seerose alle 2-3 Jahre komplett mit Korb raus, schneide die Triebe außerhalb ab und versuche die Seerosen so gut wie es geht von dem Dreck zu befreien.

Die Triebe die ich abgeschnitten habe, verschenke ich dann meistens bzw. pflanze die separat in neue Körbe.

Ansonsten kann ich Markus nur zustimmen. Wenn du deinen Teich so anlegst wird er garantiert super werden.
Mein Teich sieht übrigens so aus.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,

:Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich!

Ich möchte mich da mal im großen und ganzen meinen Vorrednern anschließen.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde die Anzahl der Stufen verringern - das macht das Folieverlegen wesentlich einfacher. 

Meiner Meinung nach eine Flachwasserzone für die schönen Sumpfpflanzen, max. mal eine zweite Stufe für die etwas tieferstehenden Pflanzen. Die Seerose lässt sich auch so versenken - je mehr Volumen Du erreichst, desto besser für Deine Fische. Denn jetzt ist die Tiefzone für die Überwinterung arg klein.

Und wie schon gesagt - die schräge nach hinten und nicht nach vorne, damit das Substrat nicht nach unten rutscht. Oder eine Kante einbauen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Servus Jarek

Herzlich Willkommen

Mach den Teich so groß wie möglich ..... also bis zum Weg .... was hättest denn in dem Streifen angepflanzt 
Hoffe du hast die Folie/Vlies noch nicht bestellt 

Die Stufen sind Quatsch .... mach eine bei -30cm rundum, 30cm breit, eine kleine bei -50cm, ebenfalls 30cm breit und der Rest ist "Tiefes" Wasser, von mindestens 1m Tiefe .... deine Fische/Amphibien werden sich freuen, wenn sie Platz im Winter haben 

Wie das mit der Substrat-Abrutschsicherung geht kannst in meiner Signatur > "Mein Pflanzenteich im Bau" nachlesen.


----------



## Jaro62 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hi,

zuerst vielen Dank für die Begrüssungsworte und tolle Tips.
Ich werde das ganze eher nicht größer (Fläche) machen können - der auf dem Foto sichtbare Weg grenzt direkt mit dem Haus. Mit dem Teich bis zum Weg wäre es bisschen eng. Ich will da eine "Barriere" aus Steinen/Pflanzen/__ Kübelpflanzen machen - wir haben ab und zu Kinderbesuch bei uns.
Die Folie soll über die Steine gezogen werden und dann zum Ufergraben/Kapillarsperre verarbeitet werden. Am Ende kommen rund herum noch die Pflanzen bzw. Steine usw. 
Die Folie und auch Vlies liegen bereits auf dem Hoff - sind aber größer als Bedarf bestellt (ich habe mehr bestellt, damit bin ich über die Freihaus Grenze über und habe sogar Geld gesparrt). Ich kann da noch was machen... 
Die Tiefste stelle ist die aus dem alten Teich mit ca. 1,2-1,3 Tiefe. Da standen früher die Seerosen. Das ganze ist ca. 40cm hoch zugewachsen. Das habe ich bereits vergrößert - mache aber noch größer. Erstmal das und dann verändere ich auch die Terrassen (nur 2 Stufen) - ich habe gedacht je mehr, desto interessanter, aber in der Tat verliere ich dadurch nur Volumen. Die Stellen an den Pflastersteinen sind flach, weil ich dachte damit kann ich den Uferbereich besser gestalten, ohne das ich gleich größeren Hang irgendwie kaschieren muss. Die werde ich um noch einige cm. absenken und die Profilrichtung nach aussen verändern. Linke, obere Ecke (Foto1) ist größer da ich dort ein kleines Bach/Wasserfall später einbauen wollte. 
Ich habe 8 kleine - alle unter 10cm - Goldfische und __ Shubunkin. Ich hoffe die werden den größeren Teich geniessen...

Jetzt würde ich mich gerne an die Arbeit machen - nun regnet es bei uns heute ununterbrochen...

Viele Grüße - Jarek


----------



## Jaro62 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass die Folie 2 Seiten hat - eine glänzend und die andere matt 
Ist das von Bedeutung welche Seite nach unten kommt - oder egal?
Grüße
Jarek


----------



## idefix--211 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,

bei einer PVC-Folie ist das egal, wasserdicht muss sie eh auf beiden Seiten sein 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Jaro62 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

So ist das... 
ich dachte nur an die Sonnenbeständigkeit, Haftung für die Algen oder so was.
Jetzt ist das aber egal - bereits verlegt.
Grüße Jarek


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Servus Jarek

Und wo sind die Bilder 

Das ging ja schnell mit dem modellieren und verlegen der Folie


----------



## Jaro62 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

So, die Phase 1 ist getan - Foto 3 und 4.
Jetzt muss ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Verlegesand mit Lehmanteil machen - oder weiß jemand zu welchem Baumarkt ich am besten fahren soll?
Dann noch die Gestaltung des angrenzenden Bereichs... die Fotos folgen


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,

na ihr seit aber schnell und schön sieht's aus.
Wie habt ihr denn den Rand aufgebaut? Verschwindet die Folie einfach im Kies? (Kapillarsperre) Und mit welchem Material wollt ihr sie abdecken?


----------



## Jaro62 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Andrea,
am Rand habe ich um den Teich herum ein Kleingraben, ca. 20-25cm breit und auch so tief gemacht. Vlies geht rein und fast bis zur Graskante wieder raus - die Folie rein und zu 1/3 raus. Das habe ich mit Kieselsteinen aufgefüllt. 
Ich habe Bild eingefügt. Ich hoffe Du kannst meine Kritzelei nachvollziehen. Die Folie wird mit Steinen und Kies am Ende abgedeckt (so ist der Plan). Von innen soll Substrat bis zur Kante dann zur Mitte abfallend aufgefüllt werden. Ich möchte Ufer so gestalten, dass es so natürlich wie es nur geht aussieht. 
Mal sehen was mir gelingt
Grüße
Jarek


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jarek,

keine Ahnung, ob das so funktionieren kann oder ob dir das Wasser nicht in deinen Graben läuft. 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/17/] Hier[/URL] hat Annett mal ein Experiment gemacht. Auch die anderen Beiträge in dem Thread handeln davon.


----------



## Xeal (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

rein physikalisch betrachtet ist gegen die Methode der Folienverlegung am Rand nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## idefix--211 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich - Neugestaltung*

Hallo

Was bei der Zeichnung nicht ganz klar zu erkennen ist, aber einer der wichtigsten Aspekte der Kapillarsperre:
Das Ende der Folie darf nicht tiefer liegen als der gewünschte maximale Wasserpegel im Teich. Sonst läuft der Teich dort aus.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------

